# music of south africain renaissance??? whit exotic polyphony



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Deprofundis like is confort zone trought renaissance , than i would like to says what about the classical composer of Belgium congo?

I guess i have exotic taste for polyphony hmm but you all know this?

Were there franco-flemish inovator insouth africa or Congo?

I love you guys??

And i love and cherrish netherlands and flemish for there work there mastery of polyphony, just like the english before them.

:tiphat:


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Not too sure what exactly you are looking for. I live in South Africa; the country has produced the one and other in the way of classical composers, and some are of Dutch descent. They include Arnold van Wyk (I don't know his music well because almost none of it seems to be available anywhere), Stefans Grove (same problem).

Living composers include Hendrik Hofmeyr (I know and enjoy some of his music) and Peter Klatzow (I enjoy some of his work - has a YouTube channel where he makes some of it available for free).

Nothing specifically Franco-Flemish. We did have a Fleimish artist here by name of Frans Claerhout, who lived here for decades, working as Catholic missionary priest and painting in between.


----------



## Myriadi (Mar 6, 2016)

There were all kinds of polyphonic singing traditions in Africa but I'm not sure if you'd like them - there's nothing quite like Western polyphony, and none were notated - not "Classical" in the usual sense. Specifically from the South there's Xhosa and Ndebele singing traditions - https://vdegallo.com/fr/product/afr...femmes-xhosa-south-africa-xhosa-womens-songs/ and http://www.deezer.com/us/album/42375 respectively), as well as Namibia San/Bushmen singing (https://www.allmusic.com/album/namibia-songs-of-the-juhoansi-bushmen-mw0000063528). Some of this is more polyphonic, some is less. But the most well-known African polyphony is of course the pygmy polyphony from the Central region of the continent - numerous recordings of this music are available.

Apologies if this isn't at all what you were looking for, though :angel:


----------

